# Am I the only one confused here?



## inuyasharlz (Mar 16, 2010)

Do I need to say more? I'll elaborate later... but for now I must go to work.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Wut? You make me confused


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 16, 2010)

:|


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> :|


 Hey Raptor



Anyone want to derail this topic by the time he comes back? :3


----------



## Melkor (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm confused too


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Anyone want to derail this topic by the time he comes back? :3


Let's talk about sex.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Let's talk about sex.


 Where can we start. So many things to talk about!


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 16, 2010)

Anyone seen that .gif of a girls ass grabbing and sucking in a guys balls?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Oscar Wilder said:


> Anyone seen that .gif of a girls ass grabbing and sucking in a guys balls?


SEX IS PROHIBITED IN THIS THREAD





Perv


Actually, no I haven't. O-o That sounds kinky.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Oscar Wilder said:


> Anyone seen that .gif of a girls ass grabbing and sucking in a guys balls?


It's like a shamie, it's like a sponge, it works wet or dry :V


----------



## Melkor (Mar 16, 2010)

Oscar Wilder said:


> Anyone seen that .gif of a girls ass grabbing and sucking in a guys balls?



 Im afraid I haven't seen that...gif


----------



## torachi (Mar 16, 2010)

im a big, mothafuckin tiger and what is this?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 16, 2010)

And exactly why are you confused?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> And exactly why are you confused?


 Don't stay on-topic.


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 16, 2010)

in on the Encyclopedia Dramatica page on assrape, funny stuffs


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> And exactly why are you confused?


Cause he doesn't see what gives cinnamon toast crunch their delicious taste :V


----------



## SirRob (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Don't stay on-topic.


My e-penis is larger than yours so I can do whatever I want.


CannonFodder said:


> Cause he doesn't see what gives cinnamon toast crunch their delicious taste :V


Well in that case, it is because they have cinnamon swirls in every bite. I hope that helps.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> My e-penis is larger than yours so I can do whatever I want.


 I will slap you with my e-penis >.> if you don't be quiet


----------



## SirRob (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I will slap you with my e-penis >.> if you don't be quiet


Please do; I like it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Please do; I like it.


It's not gay cause the balls aren't touching :V


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Please do; I like it.


 Damn foxes >.>


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> My e-penis is larger than yours so I can do whatever I want.



Worst. Comeback. Yet.


Warning may contain material of an adult nature.
http://encyclopediadramatica.com/File:Teebag.gif


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's not gay cause the balls aren't touching :V



Relevant.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Oscar Wilder said:


> Worst. Comeback. Yet.
> 
> 
> Warning may contain material of an adult nature.
> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/File:Teebag.gif


 EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW. That vagina looks LIKE DOGCOCK


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW. That vagina looks LIKE DOGCOCK


And that's why you don't click ED links unless you know what it is.
I learned my lesson when someone linked me goatse.


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 16, 2010)

VoidBat used Supersonic.
OP became confused. :V


----------



## torachi (Mar 16, 2010)

http://loltatz.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/juggalo.jpg


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> VoidBat used Supersonic.
> OP became confused. :V


CannonFodder used broom
IT'S SUPER EFFECTIVE!


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 16, 2010)

Used tea bag, and it wasnt very effective


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Oscar Wilder said:


> Used tea bag, and it wasnt very effective


 That comeback wasn't very effective.


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 16, 2010)

wasnt a comeback


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Oscar Wilder said:


> wasnt a comeback


Damn it! I was dying to use that horrible thing >.>


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> That c*u*meback wasn't very effective.


fix'd :V


----------



## Attaman (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> CannonFodder used broom
> IT'S SUPER EFFECTIVE!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

lolwut?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Attaman said:


>


*lolgasms*
Voidbat you should change your avatar to that.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> fix'd :V


 Kinky


----------



## Attaman (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Attaman said:


>


XD LOL

OWNED =P


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> XD LOL
> 
> OWNED =P


inb4 your broom face XD


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> inb4 your broom face XD


 Oh noez! Please not the broom :<


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm horrified at this thread, but confused? Nope.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


>


WIN!
XD


----------



## Attaman (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


>


Spare us, O' Mighty One That Sweeps Above


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Attaman said:


>


Lol at the comic effect... 

>.>


<.<


Phew....


SMACK!


Edit: Ah fuck me! Double posting >.>


----------



## Attaman (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## VoidBat (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> CannonFodder used broom
> IT'S SUPER EFFECTIVE!


 
WWF would like a word with you. Brooms on grey long-eared bats, endangered species. :u



CannonFodder said:


> *lolgasms*
> Voidbat you should change your avatar to that.


 

FFFFFFFFFFFUUUU- *broom*

I will do later. 

Also inb4 broomface-storm.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Attaman said:


>


----------



## Oscar Wilder (Mar 16, 2010)

O shit a broom, everyone quick get in the car.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh my god!...

Too... 
Much...
Win!...


----------



## Attaman (Mar 16, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> WWF would like a word with you. Brooms on grey long-eared bats, endangered species. :u
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Couldn't forget your sig now.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Couldn't forget your sig now.


 Everything.... Sweeped.... SPOTLESSLY


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Everything.... Sweeped.... SPOTLESSLY


In dirtiest Day,
In filthiest Night,
No crumbs Shall Escape My Sight.
Let Those Who Worship mold's Might
Beware My Power --
Brown Broom's Might.


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 16, 2010)

Genitalmen, please control your brooms.
You could poke an eye out. :V


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> In dirtiest Day,
> In filthiest Night,
> No crumbs Shall Escape My Sight.
> Let Those Who Worship mold's Might
> ...


 Your skill in poetry cannot be matched in this modest, little forum


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Your skill in poetry cannot be matched in this modest, little forum


Poet's gonna be pissed.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Poet's gonna be pissed.


 >.> Shit, didn't he use copyright?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 16, 2010)

"You got broom!" -AOL voice-


----------



## Bambi (Mar 16, 2010)

Damnit.

I can't delete my own shit post.

Oh, wait, yes.

Broomsbroomsbrooms


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Garreth (Mar 16, 2010)

* Î”*
*      Î”  Î”*

*Â¯\(ÂºÐ´à² )/Â¯*​


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Î”Ì€ÍªÍ¨Í¦ÌŒÍ’Ì’ÍƒÌ”Ì¶Ì·Ò‰Í€Í™ÌœÍ“Í‡Ì¥Ì­ÌœÌ£Ì¼Ì®Ì²ÌžÌ¤Ì­Ì¥
> Ì‡ÌÌ€Í­ÍƒÌÍ€ÍŸÍˆÍŽÌ«Ì¯Ì—Ì¯ÍˆÍÌ˜Ì¯ÍˆÎ”Î”ÌÌ‰ÌŽÌ“Ì‹Ì…Í¯Ì…ÌƒÌ‹Í¬ÌƒÌ”Í¨Í†ÌƒÍ†Ì‘Í¢Í€Í€ÍŸÌ©Í™ÌžÌ—ÍŽÌ«Ì°ÌžÌ˜Ìª
> 
> Â¯Í¥Ì‰ÌÌÍ¯Ì¾ÍªÌŠÍ—Ì“Í‘Í­Í¯Í†Í­Í¨Ì¸Ì¨Í˜Í˜ÌºÌ¤Ì—Ì»Ì¼Ì¼Ì–Í“Ìª\Ì’ÌŠÌ€ÌƒÍ¥ÍŒÍ‹Ì¿ÍÍ’Í©ÌŽÌ‚Ì†Í£Ì‰Ì‘Í­ÍÌ¡Í¡ÍŸÍ Ì¥ÌŸÌ³Í“Ì³Ì Í”ÌŸÍŽÌ±(ÌŒÌŒÌ€Í¤Ì“ÌÍÍ¨Í¦Í„Í—Í’Ì“ÌµÒ‰ÍÌ¶Í™Ì©Ì Í‡ÍšÌ¼Ì¯Ì¤ÌÌ°ÍˆÌªÍˆÌžÍ“Ì®ÌÍ‡ÂºÍŒÍ„Ì‡Í†Í«ÌŠÌ·Í¢Ì¨ÍˆÍ‰Ì–Ì»Ì Ì¹Ì²Ì–Í“ÌºÍ‡ÍšÍÌ˜Í”Ì¯Ð´Ì¿Í«ÌˆÌ“ÌŠÌ…Ì’ÌšÌ½ÍŒÌ‹ÌÌÌ‚Ì¾ÍªÌ€ÌƒÍ˜ÍžÌµÌ¤Ì»ÍŽÌ»ÌºÌ­Ì¹à² Í¬Í¤ÌÍ’Í­ÌŠÍ’ÍŒÍ¯Í¨ÌÌ”Ì“Ì’Ì‚Í¦Ì€Í¯Ì´Ò‰Ì¶ÍÌ¢Ì°ÌœÌ–Ì°Ì²Ì¯Ì±Í–ÌœÍ™Ì¤Ì—Ì™ÍšÌ¦Í…)Ì€Í£Í†Ì…ÌšÍ‹ÌµÌ›Í“ÌžÍ•Ì²ÍÌžÌŸÌ£Ì©/Í‚ÌÌÌ†Í‹ÌŠÌƒÌµÌ¸Ì¡ÍˆÌªÌ™Ì£Ì©Ì¯Í‡Â¯Í©Ì¿Í®Í‹ÌŠÍ¬Ì†ÌŽÍªÌ…ÌŠÍ®ÌŒÍ„Í¬ÍÍ Í Ì°Í•Ì»Ì¯Ì¹Ì£Ì¦Í“Ì​



OH SHI-


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> OH SHI-


WTF?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>



LOL, Is it official "make scotty laugh so hard he pisses himself day"??


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> LOL, Is it official "make scotty laugh so hard he pisses himself day"??


Maybeh :3


----------



## Attaman (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

Someone call the Waambulance, they're making me laugh and now my sides hurt :?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Attaman said:


>


 LOL XD Someone shoot me before I miserably drown to death in my own laughter!


----------



## Garreth (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> OH SHI-



WTF DID YOU DO!?!?!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Someone call the Waambulance, they're making me laugh and now my sides hurt :?


Me too! XD


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>



OH GOD! I'm crying in laughter!

The fox is like "Omg, a broom....kinky ^_^"


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>


Oh lawd... 
XD


----------



## torachi (Mar 16, 2010)

this kid is gonna cry when he sees his thread


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

torachi said:


> this kid is gonna cry when he sees his thread


 Thats the point!


----------



## Garreth (Mar 16, 2010)

torachi said:


> this kid is gonna cry when he sees his  thread



It was his plan from the start.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

HAH yep.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

*KEEP POSTING! WE MUST HAVE TWENTY GOOD PAGES OF THIS BY THE TIME HE COMES BACK!*


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>


 BROOM BUKKAKE!

Lol, I love how you move his eyes.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

OH MY GOD, C-Can't Stop LAUGHING!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>



XD


----------



## Garreth (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>


>:[


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>


New sig Scotty?


----------



## Garreth (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>



I was just thinking about that to.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 16, 2010)

Whatcha talkin bout Willis?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

OMg totally!


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)

Logical Conclusion.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

What program do you guys use to do that??


----------



## Garreth (Mar 16, 2010)

Attaman said:


>


Of course!



Scotty1700 said:


> What program do you guys use to do  that??



MSPaint Notepad.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

I tried paint but I'm apparently too dumb for such a simple thing as I can't get it to do what I want it to.....


----------



## Elessara (Mar 16, 2010)

OMG!!! XD!!!

This thread is made of pure win!!!


----------



## Garreth (Mar 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I tried paint but I'm apparently too dumb for such a simple thing as I can't get it to do what I want it to.....



Gogo gadget Photoshop!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Gogo gadget Photoshop!



Do not haz and it costs money..unless I can get a cracked version off of limewire or pirate bay.....


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Do not haz and it costs money..unless I can get a cracked version off of limewire or pirate bay.....


I got mine off my dad's workmate. ^_^


----------



## Garreth (Mar 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Do not haz and it costs money..unless I can get a cracked version off of limewire or pirate bay.....



nobody buys PS nowadays. Just putting that out there.


----------



## insanitosis (Mar 16, 2010)

Nah, I don't get it either.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

Well I'll start browsing limewire and whatnot then ;-)


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Garreth (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> <big pic is big>



And the plot thickens


----------



## Elessara (Mar 16, 2010)

D8

OH SHI..


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

LOL @ Voidrunner and Elessara. Gosh, leave it up to you furry little runts to make things better ^__^


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

This should be stickied. XD


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Elessara (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

I know, this is great! Broom lazzar gets broomed 

Edit: It never ends!


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)

Brb, making Mancakes.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 16, 2010)

/bandwagon


----------



## Fay V (Mar 16, 2010)

I haven't laughed this hard in a while. this thread is fucking fantastic. also. paint.net is the poor (non piratey) man's photoshop.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 16, 2010)

Attaman said:


>



lol  New avi for the day.



torachi said:


> this kid is gonna cry when he sees his thread



That's what he gets for a shitty OP.

Dude.  This thread is the funniest thing I've seen today.  Thanks.


----------



## Elessara (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 16, 2010)

Hahaha, nice sig, Scotty.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Hahaha, nice sig, Scotty.



thanks ^__^


----------



## Fay V (Mar 16, 2010)

oh shit a lion!


Elessara said:


>


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh right, forgot that I used to use Paint.net until I had to reboot windows and lost it :?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 16, 2010)

Fay V said:


> oh shit a lion!


 GET IN THE CAR!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hehe @ the bandwagon of furs tinkering with a broom ^_^


----------



## Elessara (Mar 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> GET IN THE CAR!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

Elessara said:


>


FFFUUU...


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 16, 2010)

Where them bitches at?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 16, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Where them *white *bitches at?


 fix'd hommie.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


>


 
o3o

wtf is this shit rofl



Usarise said:


> fix'd hommie.


 but, but they don't have enough ass D:


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe I've missed all this crazy broom action. @.@


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

Interesting, browsing youtube music and I found a wolf tribute with Metallica-Nothing Else Matters playing hehe. Gotta love aminals <3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 16, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> o3o
> but, but they don't have enough ass D:


 yeh but they be rockin' the tits better than the blacks!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yeh but they be rockin' the tits better than the blacks!


 
pfft boob implants don't count my man


----------



## torachi (Mar 16, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> but, but they don't have enough ass D:


 
feed em enough and they do :V


----------



## Elessara (Mar 16, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> o3o
> 
> wtf is this shit rofl


----------



## SirRob (Mar 16, 2010)

Am I doing it right guys?! 


...guys? ):


----------



## Usarise (Mar 16, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> pfft boob implants don't count my man


i wasnt countin' them!  white chicks got the boobs.



torachi said:


> feed em enough and they do :V


but then they get fat....>.>


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i wasnt countin' them! white chicks got the boobs!


 
They do? That is an interesting theory...I might have to do some testing and analyze if what you say is true or not though it seems that furry chicks seem to lack boobage and ass for that matter :[

Make sure you don't include them alright ^^



Elessara said:


>


 
also I fucking lol'd my ass off


----------



## Elessara (Mar 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Am I doing it right guys?!
> 
> 
> ...guys? ):


----------



## torachi (Mar 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i wasnt countin' them! white chicks got the boobs.
> 
> 
> but then they get fat....>.>


but they all do. its unavoidable.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

According to Manswers (a tv series on Mtv...or was it Spike...) it says that women's boobs increase in size if they drink beer....not sure if it's true but hell, women + beer = Rape just waiting to happen


----------



## Usarise (Mar 16, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> They do? That is an interesting theory...I might have to do some testing and analyze if what you say is true or not though it seems that furry chicks seem to lack boobage and ass for that matter :[
> 
> Make sure you don't include them alright ^^


idk there has to be at least ONE DD furry girl!



torachi said:


> but they all do. its unavoidable.


 not all of them!  with a proper diet and excercise anything is possible! XD


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> idk there has to be at least ONE DD furry girl!


 
We have a better chance at making anthros then having a furry bitch with some decent cleavage and/or ass :\
Also they look like dykes :[


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 16, 2010)

OP is gonna be super pissed-off. And I don't think y'all helped his confusion issues any. :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Interesting, browsing youtube music and I found a wolf tribute with Metallica-Nothing Else Matters playing hehe. Gotta love aminals <3


These slideshows can be so annoying. I don't know who wants to sit through the whole thing when it's just photos of wolves and one of Metallica's most boring songs on there.

Also, the very same album this song comes from also has a song about werewolves, that would've been more appropriate, maybe.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> idk there has to be at least ONE DD furry girl!


Women can take saw palmetto, it's a herb with a anti-androgen in it.  Basically it makes boobs grow cause women do have _some _testosterone in their body and anti-androgens block that, aka boob growage.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 16, 2010)

capthavoc123 said:


> OP is gonna be super pissed-off. And I don't think y'all helped his confusion issues any. :V


 
I think we did...though the broom stuff might throw him off a bit, what was up with that anyways lol xD



CannonFodder said:


> Women can take saw palmetto, it's a herb with a anti-androgen in it. Basically it makes boobs grow cause women do have _some _testosterone in their body and anti-androgens block that, aka boob growage.


 
Its agreed, the thread is now about boob size and how ladies can obtain larger racks so to speak


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

capthavoc123 said:


> OP is gonna be super pissed-off. And I don't think y'all helped his confusion issues any. :V


----------



## Usarise (Mar 16, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> We have a better chance at making anthros then having a furry bitch with some decent cleavage and/or ass :\
> Also they look like dykes :[


well i AM pretty close with the genetic research.... :3

and thats cuz most ARE..... everyone is fandom is usually gay. :/



Kellie Gator said:


> These slideshows can be so annoying. I don't know who wants to sit through the whole thing when it's just photos of wolves and one of Metallica's most boring songs on there.
> 
> Also, the very same album this song comes from also has a song about werewolves, that would've been more appropriate, maybe.


well if metallica is boring then listen to this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjzQhyncSJE
Napalm Death


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 16, 2010)

capthavoc123 said:


> OP is gonna be super pissed-off. And I don't think y'all helped his confusion issues any. :V



We still don't know what he's confused about.  o_o

Hey, OP!  Which is better?  Broom or Mop?


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well i AM pretty close with the genetic research.... :3
> 
> and thats cuz most ARE..... everyone is fandom is usually gay. :/


 
lol that is true, so its agreed that all furry chicks don't have ass and/or enough boobage to do much of anything with :3



Shark_the_raptor said:


> We still don't know what he's confused about. o_o
> 
> Hey, OP! Which is better? Broom or Mop?


 
lol I like your avy now, its murry purry 

I vote broom


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Its agreed, the thread is now about boob size and how ladies can obtain larger racks so to speak


Boobs-It's god way of saying sorry for pms :V


----------



## Elessara (Mar 16, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Hey, OP! Which is better? Broom or Mop?


 
The answer is the swiffer wet jet... duh.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 16, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lol that is true, so its agreed that all furry chicks don't have ass and/or enough boobage to do much of anything with :3


agreed ^^



CannonFodder said:


> Boobs-It's god way of saying sorry for pms :V


 its a good start....now if he would invent something EVEN better than boobs ill be happy ^^

...and dont say he cant! HES GAWD! HE CAN!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 16, 2010)

Elessara said:


> The answer is the swiffer wet jet... duh.


 
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff

she maybe on to something :\


----------



## iBolt! (Mar 16, 2010)

.......Now I am.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

iBolt! said:


> .......Now I am.


IT'S PEDOBEAR!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

Seriously, WTF is that???


----------



## SirRob (Mar 16, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> We still don't know what he's confused about.  o_o
> 
> Hey, OP!  Which is better?  Broom or Mop?







Mop duh.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## torachi (Mar 16, 2010)

wheres his ear??


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well i AM pretty close with the genetic research.... :3
> 
> and thats cuz most ARE..... everyone is fandom is usually gay. :/
> 
> ...


I like your way of thinking! Napalm Death would certainly make me appreciate shitty furry slideshows more. Not much, but a little.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 16, 2010)

torachi said:


> wheres his ear??


in the land of WTF and i dont give a damn!  



Kellie Gator said:


> I like your way of thinking! Napalm Death would certainly make me appreciate shitty furry slideshows more. Not much, but a little.


 yup ^^ gotta love the classics!


----------



## Elessara (Mar 16, 2010)

OH GAWD IT HAS A SWIFFER!!! D8


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 16, 2010)

torachi said:


> wheres his ear??



This comic will explain.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 16, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> This comic will explain.


wow what a douchebag


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Hehe* Silly furries. Anyways, I'm off to eat mah nomnoms ^_^


----------



## Usarise (Mar 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Hehe* Silly furries. Anyways, I'm off to eat mah nomnoms ^_^


 what do you mean by "nomnoms"? 0_0


----------



## SirRob (Mar 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> what do you mean by "nomnoms"? 0_0


Catfood.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> what do you mean by "nomnoms"? 0_0


He means "nomnoms" 0_0


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Catfood.


hungry?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Catfood.


 i tried eating that once... it was horrible! Dog food is MUCH better ^^


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i tried eating that once... it was horrible! Dog food is MUCH better ^^


Wat


----------



## Usarise (Mar 16, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Wat


 like the bones, pig ears, and dry food >.>   its not as bad as cat food....


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i tried eating that once... it was horrible! Dog food is MUCH better ^^


Nah fish food is better.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah fish food is better.


Mm, that's pretty good but I prefer bird food myself. More nutty.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Mm, that's pretty good but I prefer birdfeed myself.


 meh you are all crazy! Bones and pig's ears are actually decent to eat!


----------



## Icky (Mar 16, 2010)

Woah, epic thread guys, way to go! I lol'd a lot.



Usarise said:


> meh you are all crazy! Bones and pig's ears are actually decent to eat!



...Can someone broom him already?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 16, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> ...Can someone broom him already?


they cant!  cuz they know im right!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 16, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Woah, epic thread guys, way to go! I lol'd a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...Can someone broom him already?


I would but I'm only armed with a mop. ):


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 16, 2010)

lol, This thread.
My sister won't stop not understanding Zelda Physics...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 16, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> lol, This thread.
> My sister won't stop not understanding Zelda Physics...


 as in Legend of Zelda?  i LOVE THAT GAME


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 16, 2010)

Time for Hijack?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

cronlv16 said:


> Time for Hijack?


Aye Aye. <o


----------



## Usarise (Mar 16, 2010)

cronlv16 said:


> Time for Hijack?


 already happend.  
so just roll with it till OP is back ^^


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> as in Legend of Zelda?  i LOVE THAT GAME


Yes as in Legend of Zelda, me and my sister love that game, only she is terrible at understand the Physics of that game.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 16, 2010)

Elessara said:


>



Shit a Lion car!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 16, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Yes as in Legend of Zelda, me and my sister love that game, only she is terrible at understand the Physics of that game.


 yay ^^  ...how can you not understand the physics....?   theyre all BASICALLY the same... :/


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 16, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yay ^^  ...how can you not understand the physics....?   theyre all BASICALLY the same... :/


She doesn't look around, and she runs from enemies in the water rather than killing them... --_--


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Attaman (Mar 16, 2010)

We appear to have a homicide on our hands, boyz.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 16, 2010)

Sigh... getting blood all over my forums... Some people have to keep this place clean you know.


----------



## torachi (Mar 16, 2010)

THATS what happened to his ear 0.o


----------



## Usarise (Mar 16, 2010)

torachi said:


> THATS what happened to his ear 0.o


 OMFG YOU KILLED MY CAT!


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## abitfuzzy (Mar 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> More nutty.


 kinda like this whole thread ain't it?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 16, 2010)

XD I PWN'D THAT BROOM!


----------



## Icky (Mar 16, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> kinda like this whole thread ain't it?



*ba-dum tshh*


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>



Shenzi got pwnt!


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## torachi (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>


 The anticipation is making my balls squirm.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## LizardKing (Mar 16, 2010)

Is it too late to join in?


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>



Lol, looks like the broom headshotted him.

How do you make this awesomeness?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 16, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Is it too late to join in?



Hmm.  New insult.  "Go suck a broom."


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 16, 2010)

Just hit sirrob with the broom already.


----------



## Icky (Mar 16, 2010)

torachi said:


> The anticipation is making my balls squirm.



This just needed to be quoted.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>


That was the last lombax 
Oh well lombax soup


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Lol, looks like the broom headshotted him.


BROOM! HEADSHOT!!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 16, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> BROOM! HEADSHOT!!



I lol'd.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 16, 2010)

BAM!


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)

Readying BoomStick:






OH SHI-











BROOM! HEADSHOT!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Readying BoomStick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epic!
XD


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>


*The only thing that pops in mind is:

BOOM HEADSHOT!*


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *The only thing that pops in mind is:
> 
> BOOM HEADSHOT!*


Beat you to it. XP


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Readying BoomStick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damnit Bando, who's gonna clean up all this blood?


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Readying BoomStick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't stop laughing, dammit.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## SirRob (Mar 16, 2010)

torachi said:


> The anticipation is making my balls squirm.


It won't hit me. I'm too much of a ninja for it to hit me.


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Damnit Bando, who's gonna clean up all this blood?



Let's bottle it and give it to Harley so he can have murry purry with it :V


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Readying BoomStick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I'm laughing very hard now.* *XD*:lol:


----------



## Fay V (Mar 16, 2010)

the animations are just fucking fantastic


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Let's bottle it and give it to Harley so he can have murry purry with it :V


Wait Harley's a dude?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 16, 2010)

.  .  .


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 16, 2010)

Fay V said:


> the animations are just fucking fantastic


Yah they are epic.


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wait Harley's a dude?



Yeah, you didn't know that?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>


:O

...

BROOM! HEADSHOT!!


----------



## torachi (Mar 16, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> :O
> 
> ...
> 
> BROOM! HEADSHOT!!


 worth the wait


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>



TRIPLE KILL!!!


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>



RAMPAGE

MMMMMMMMM MONSTER KILL!


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>


should've put a u :V


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>


_The broom kills again!_


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Readying BoomStick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is great. I can't stop laughing about my own demise. XD


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>



D:


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Who the hell is firing all these brooms?
Chuck Norris?


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 16, 2010)

this is just so.......  

its such an awesome way to go.


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 16, 2010)

Bando, he has alot of brooms for some reason


----------



## Tommy (Mar 16, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> this is just so.......
> 
> its such an awesome way to go.



Yeah. Death by broom... better than anything else I can think of.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 16, 2010)

*Brooms = W.M.Ds.*


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Bando, he has alot of brooms for some reason






VS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Who'd win?


----------



## Liam (Mar 16, 2010)

So, what did I miss?


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 16, 2010)

It's not an avatar, but...






(Also ttly reposting the other one because it's not getting enough love)


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 16, 2010)

Liam said:


> So, what did I miss?


The broom apocalypse is among us.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

Liam said:


> So, what did I miss?


People are getting slaughtered by high speed brooms.


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> VS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tough call, but probably you.



Liam said:


> So, what did I miss?



BROOM MASSACRE


----------



## Tommy (Mar 16, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> The broom apocalypse is among us.



Yep. Nobody is safe.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Tough call, but probably you.


Considering I'm a megalodon yeah.
(btw a megalodon was a huge ass shark the size of a bus)


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 16, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Yep. Nobody is safe.


You got that right.*ducks and covers*


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh my god my sides hurt now...
and my head...


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Considering I'm a megalodon yeah.
> (btw a megalodon was a huge ass shark the size of a bus)



They are prehistoric sharks that at whales. And a tooth is about the size of a human fist.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)

*FATALITY*


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> They are prehistoric sharks that at whales. And a tooth is about the size of a human fist.


So yeah I'd win.


Voidrunners said:


> FATALITY


A megalodon had a twenty foot wide mouth.


----------



## Liam (Mar 16, 2010)

Hmm...
*Backs away slowly*


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 16, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Oh my god my sides hurt now...
> and my head...


Need a band-aid?


----------



## abitfuzzy (Mar 16, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> The broom apocalypse is among us.


 quick!!every body head for the broom shelter


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Liam said:


> Hmm...
> *Backs away slowly*


ooh food


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> A megalodon had a twenty foot wide mouth.



None can escape the broompocalypse.


----------



## Liam (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ooh food


*Backs away a hell of a lot faster*


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Oh my god my sides hurt now...
> and my head...



Dammit, you went for the quick edit, rather than the creepy Zalgo edit :C


----------



## Liam (Mar 16, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> quick!!every body head for the broom shelter


It was the first to go!  Run for your life!


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2010)

Too late.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Liam said:


> *Backs away a hell of a lot faster*


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Too late.


Didn't back up fast enough.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Too late.


Owned! XD


----------



## Tommy (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Too late.



I lol'd again. Hard.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Dammit, you went for the quick edit, rather than the creepy Zalgo edit :C


I got better.
Kinda...


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> So yeah I'd win.
> 
> A megalodon had a twenty foot wide mouth.


_*Megalodon  FTW!*_


----------



## Fay V (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>




Curse you broom! I shall have my revenge!


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 16, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Too late.


*ROFL*


----------



## Liam (Mar 16, 2010)

But, can the broom penetrate a retarded avatar?


----------



## Surgat (Mar 16, 2010)

This is pointless.


----------

